# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Francë

## Siara

Pershendetje te gjitheve !!!

Si fillim do te doja te thoja qe mendimi fillestar per hapjen e kesaj teme ishte ti drejtohesha studenteve qe ndodhen ne France, por me deshiren e mire qe kjo teme perveç faktit qe do na beje te ndjehemi me prane njeri tjetrit, duhet te jape dhe kontributin e saj ne zgjidhjen e problemeve te shumta qe keta te fundit mund te kene ne kete vend, mendova se do ishte me frytdhenese qe te shkembenim mendime dhe me shqiptaret e tjere qe ndodhen ketu per arsye te ndryshme(perveç studimeve). 
Keshtu pra po e perseris edhe njehere kjo teme eshte e hapur per te gjithe shqiptaret qe ndodhen ne France.

P.s  Ketu sigurisht mund te flisni dhe mbi eksperiencat tuaja pozitive, pasi nuk eshte vetem teme problematike ... LOL...

----------


## juliano1

nuk e di sa vjet ke ne france por une kam vetem 4 muaj
ndodhem ne rouen normandi
kam nje problem te vogel me caf-in
nqs  ke degjuar 
une carte de sejour fr nuk kam por kam ate it
dhe nuk perfitoj dot nga caf-i ndihmen per shtepi se nuk e kam carten 
po une jam i regjistruar rregullishte ne shkolle
ke ndonje ide 
se kur te bej carten fr e kam mbaruar shkollen se jam ne fr vetem per nje vite
ku jeton ne fr?

----------


## Siara

Pershendetje Julian, te uroj mireseardhjen ne kete forum meqe je i pari qe shkruan ketu dhe uroj te gjesh pergjigjen e pyetjeve te tua apo zgjidhjen e ndonje problemi.
Faktikisht une nuk kam vite ne France sikurse mendon ti, perkundrazi kam me pak kohe se sa ty, veçse 2 muaj. Une ndodhem ne Pau (jug te Frances) dhe ketu nuk p

----------


## Siara

ooopsss !

Me fal qe nje gabim teknik...
Pra ndodhem ne Pau dhe ketu nuk ka shqiptare  te pakten une nuk njoh asnje, dhe kam fatin te kem shume miq franceze te cilet me kane ndihmuar per gjithçka, dhe tashme pak a shume i di se si funksionojne gjerat ketu.
Tani konkretisht per problemin qe kishe ti do te thoja qe une kam rreth 2 jave qe kam paraqitur dokumentacionin tek CAF, dhe me sa di une nje nder kushtet eshte te kesh carte de sejour fr. Ti fare mire mund ta besh ate edhe pse do rrish vetem nje vit, pasi nuk vonohet shume si proçedure. Une tashme kam bere kerkesen per Carte de séjour dhe po diten qe paraqita dokumentacionin me dhane nje leter qe quhet "récépissé" deri ne marrjen e kartes, dhe nderkohe kete leter mund ta perdoresh ne vend te kesaj te fundit por gjithnje te shoqeruar me pasaporte. Pra per mendimin tim shko ne prefekture ku do te japin kete leter dhe me pas kete do ta paraqesesh tek CAF, edhe nese te vonohet sado pak proçedura per paraqitjen dhe shqyrtimin e dokumentave te kartes kurdo qe te paraqitesh tek Caf keto te fundit pamvaresisht se kur e marrine kerkesen tende per burse, do te rimbursojne dhe per muajt qe kane kaluar, pra qe ma mberritjen tende ne France.
Julian shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sado pak, gjithsesi nese ke ndonje gje te paqarte ose ndonje pyetje tjeter une jam e gatshme te te ndihmoj , apo dhe kushdo tjeter qe mund te kete deshire mund te te pergjigjet ketu.

Me respekt Siara !

----------


## juliano1

flm per pergjigjen siara
po problemi im eshte pak me i nderlikuar
gjithsesi flm edhe njehere 
juliano1

----------


## annaiss

Me v'la moi aussi  :perqeshje: 

Ca va vous deux ??

Ok juli pa he i here si e kishe hallin ti lal se per mua Siara ta ka shpjegu shume mire, por s'paska kap ate pike qe doje ti.
Qe thu ti dhe nje shoqja ime e ka be keshtu si puna jote dmth ajo jeton ne milano dhe ka ardh ketu me programin erasmus (nuk e di ne dhe ti i tille)
Ok deri ktu... asaj qe thu ti i kazm kerku vetem docs e shkolles franceze dhe per sejour ajo ka shpjegu rastin e vet dhe mqs ka nje dhome ne nje konvikt ata i rimboursojne 50 %. Ajo ka ham un compte banquaire et illui verse aret ne fund te muajit. Ti bej nje gje: ze nje shok tamam qe pasi ti te kthehesh ne itali te ti terheqi gjithe paret nga compti jot te ti dergoje dhe te mbylli comptin. volia mec

Bref, ku je ti ne fr ne ca qyteti ?


Bububja sa shume llapa  :perqeshje: 
Ika se mbase shifena noiher te tre 
Ah po une jetoj ne Epinal dans les Vosges. Kam ktu 5 viça e i cik  :buzeqeshje: 

Pacim te dyve

----------


## juliano1

pikes i ke rene 
jam me programin erasmus
po problemi eshte se ne caf me thane se kur te marre  carten 
atehere me japin dhe ndihemen 
pra nqs e bej carten ne shkurt me japin vetem muajt  e qe vine pas tij 
une jam i sigurte qe e mare andej nga shkurti se jane pak remuje ketej  nga rouen ( normandi )
shoqja jote ka qene me fat 
se une vajta dhe ma mbyllen deren
po me qe e thua ti po iki dhe njehere ndoshta po bie ne ndonje person te mire
po ligji fr thote o me sakte regullorja e cafit 
pa carte pa ndihme
do te kthej pergjigje nqs bej ndonje gje
flm per ndihmen 
juliano1

----------


## ELBASANLLIU

SALUT TOUT LE MONDE

CA VA BIEN? LA VIE TRANKIL?

QUOI DE NEUF?

HA MER MIRE JENI? CA VENI TE FRANCES JENI?

----------


## ELBASANLLIU

KA APO SKA NJERI KNEJ KA UN?

----------


## Siara

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

IL faut écrire "il y a quelqu'un"  ou "y a-t-il quelqu'un"   :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: 

Nous ne sommes que deux ici je crois.
Attendons les autres...

A bientot !

----------


## korçar

Toutes les deux se valent mais...

----------


## ELBASANLLIU

MAIS QUOI ?

HEI SIARA ME VJEN KEQ POR SHKRUHET SIC E SHKROJTA UN.

O KORCA D'OU NOUS PARLES TU?

DIARA SI SHKOJN STUDIMET?

----------


## korçar

Jo o shoku jo, nuk shkruhet siç e shkruajte ti por siç e shkruajti Siara dhe ajo "mais" ishte sepse njera perdoret ne gjuhen e folur-langage parlé- kurse tjetra ne shkrimet- langage écrit.

Ahh! moi je parle de la Belgique voisine.

----------


## ELBASANLLIU

OK E KUPTOVA GABIMIN.KERKOJ FALJE PRA.

CA MENONI PER FRANCEZT?

KTU KU JAM UN JANE TE GJITHE ROB TE DEGJENERUM

----------


## korçar

Comment devenir riche???
Acheter un francais au prix qu'il vaut et le revendre au prix qu'il croit valoir!!!

Pourquoi les autoroutes francaises ne sont-elles pas éclairées?
Parce que les francais se prennent pour des lumieres!

Ja po te jap ketu lart nje vezhgim te shumices mbi francezet.
Ke rene keq shoku; jo atje ku je ti po kudo te vesh ne France te njejtet franceze do takosh: mendjemedhenje, egocentrike, egoiste, shoviniste(!) etj., etj.
E pranoj qe ka edhe perjashtime-shume te pakta- por atij qe me kundershton i them: "Mjere ti o shok!".

----------


## ELBASANLLIU

AH MER LAL CA BASH ? KUR NA KA ZAN RROTA BISHTIN KSHU ASHT?SKE CA ME I BA.

TI KORCA ME CA MERRESH?

----------


## vana

Hey une duhet te iki ne Paris, per 4 dite, per pushime, dhe desha me ju pyet cfare duhet me vizituar, ndonje gje te vecante (dihet Versailles, Tourr-eiffel, Opera, Champs Elisee, dhe Moulin Rouge, ndonje gje tjeter????????

----------


## ELBASANLLIU

AH MOJ MOTER UN JAM ICIK SI LARG PARISIT. I TEK HER KAM SHKU NPARIS DERI IMEN DHE SDI ME TE THENE CFARE TE VIZITOSH.

DESOLE

----------


## vana

Po ndonji tjeter a ka qe te me japi disa informacione pak me te qarta?
Se me kan thane qe duhet me pasur shume kujdes ne Metropolitan se te vjedhin, nuk e di a eshte e vertet?

----------


## korçar

Nuk mund te mos shkosh ne LOUVRE...

----------

